

Google Search broken query - EmanueleMinotto
http://www.google.com/search?q=123456..654321

======
btgeekboy
> Sometimes you may see this page if you are using advanced terms that robots
> are known to use

Interesting. I'd guess there's some malware out there making these requests.

